# Home recording Help



## KingCore (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey guys, I've been looking into home recording for a while now. I would like to get things up and rolling soon, but I'll need some things first. 

Things I will be recording would be: Drums, Guitar, Bass, and Vocals - pretty much a band setup.

I'm looking for Mics/Drums mics, Interface software, monitor speaker, and anything else I would need in order to record everything.

Give me a list of ideas of what you could recommend to me at a relatively cheaper value.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The Shure SM57 is a solid, all purpose Mic


----------



## KingCore (Apr 28, 2010)

So the 57 could cover, guitars, and vocals, and a snare mic maybe?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

KingCore said:


> So the 57 could cover, guitars, and vocals, and a snare mic maybe?


Yep, it will cover all three of those nicely


----------



## KingCore (Apr 28, 2010)

Ok thanks, i'll most likely get one of those I've researched them, and there a recording staple. Onto drum mics, mixers and software, any suggestions? Would pro-tools benefit me in what I'm doing?


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Pro Tools is pretty expensive but if you want to save some money take a look at Reaper: REAPER | Audio Production Without Limits It's very reasonably priced and quite easy to get a handle on and if you do have any problems with it there's an online forum with loads of experienced users. For mixers you can't go wrong with a Mackie. Very solidly built and reliable. As far as drum mics go I'm afraid I can't help you there. When I was with my old band and we wanted to do some recording in our rehearsal space we just put some Shure SM-58 betas on the drums and the results were pretty decent. Good luck.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

+1 on the Mackie mixers and SM57's. The SM58 is a bit better for vocals, or a large diaphram mic, but that is more $ (and ribbon mics are really big $'s). You may want to look into a small DAW too. Not sure of all the brand names, but some have just about everything you need built in (compressors, eq's, FX, pre-amps). For drums, a 4 mic set up is pretty common.....2 overhead, 1 on snare, 1 on bass drum.


----------



## KingCore (Apr 28, 2010)

So far, I've been looking into the following:
- Reaper Recording Software (Whats the difference between the licensed and discounted?) 40/150$
- Shure Sm57 Dynamic Mic; Recording Vocals, and Guitar. 100$
- Buy CAD 4-Piece Drum Microphone Pack | Percussion Microphones | Musician's Friend Drum Mics, (Any Suggestions for overheads?) 179$
- Buy Mackie ProFX12 Professional Compact Mixer | Unpowered Mixers | Musician's Friend For the mixer. 279.99$
As for monitors, headphones and accesories, I'll be going to a local shop to test those, because you can't really tell what they sound like until you listen to it personally.

Let me know if this setup looks about right for the budget home studio.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

KingCore said:


> So far, I've been looking into the following:
> - Reaper Recording Software (Whats the difference between the licensed and discounted?) 40/150$
> - Shure Sm57 Dynamic Mic; Recording Vocals, and Guitar. 100$
> - Buy CAD 4-Piece Drum Microphone Pack | Percussion Microphones | Musician's Friend Drum Mics, (Any Suggestions for overheads?) 179$
> ...


Here's what it says on the website about the two different licenses for Reaper:

You may use the discounted license if any of the following is true: 
•You are an individual, using REAPER only for personal use. 
•You are an individual or business, using REAPER for commercial use, and the yearly gross revenue does not exceed USD $20,000. 
•You are an educational or non-profit organization. 

The CAD mics look good and you can't go wrong with a Mackie. As far as monitors I'd recommend when you go to the store bring a CD that has the same style of music you'll be playing with you to test the various monitors to hear which ones you prefer. I'd say your setup so far looks pretty good.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

The 57 will do for overhead mics (you need 2).


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

KingCore said:


> So far, I've been looking into the following:
> - Reaper Recording Software (Whats the difference between the licensed and discounted?) 40/150$
> - Shure Sm57 Dynamic Mic; Recording Vocals, and Guitar. 100$
> - Buy CAD 4-Piece Drum Microphone Pack | Percussion Microphones | Musician's Friend Drum Mics, (Any Suggestions for overheads?) 179$
> ...


You'll need an interface to connect to your computer. Look into the Tascam US1800 USB 2.0 Audio Interface. And if you are getting one, make sure you have a separate usb port for the interface, like through a PCI or Express card so you don't have to worry about latency and sharing the port with other peripherals.


----------



## AlcolmX (Oct 12, 2009)

KRK make excellent inexpensive studio monitors. I've got a pair of Rokit 5's that I'm very happy with ($178 each @ Moog Audio).
http://http://www.krksys.com/product_rokit.php


----------



## Slowfinger (Jan 1, 2011)

How many tracks do you want to record? With an "out of the box" computer setup we are limited to one stereo pair in. That means we need a good mix coming off the mixer to our computer input. Next step is extra hardware (read: money) to increase our inputs. Some kind of breakout box or firewire input. Still need a mixer though. So there are a lot of mixers with firewire and/or USB outputs out now. Mackie Onyx is one I'm familiar with. To half decent proper record a band all playing at the same time I have found I need a minimum of 3 mics for drums ( condenser overhead, kick, snare) bass, guitar, vocal. So for a 4 peice with 2 vocals that makes 8 inputs needed. You can use line outs or DI's from the guitar and bass amps until you get more mics. Add extra musicians/singers/keys, etc., and then track count leaps pretty quickly when recording in stereo. Don't get less than a 16 track mixer and make sure at least 8 inputs are XLR.
Good luck setting up your system
Cheers
Bruce


----------



## KingCore (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks for the reply's, i'm most likely not going to record "the entire band at once", which means I could move the 57's around for OH drums, or guitar.. etc. Could someone explain what the audio interface does. I'm unfamiliar with mostly anything past the mic + mixer point. Also I've been looking into REAPER, and I am most likely going to purchase it in time. Just got new cymbals for drums, I need something to look at for my next purchase (Recording Equipment). Thanks guys.


----------



## Slowfinger (Jan 1, 2011)

An interface is unneccesary with a USB or Firewire connection; I believe- correct me if I'm wrong anyone. You can even run RCA cable out from the mixer tape outputs using a cheap little cable adater to change the RCA to Stereo 1/8 jack for the input on the computer. Your computers analog/digital converters will do the conversion. Not the best solution though. But cheap and gets things happening.. Have you considered a dedicated audio card (like the relatively inexpensive Midiman Delta 66) with quality A/D converters and DSP (Digital Signal Processing) on the card. These things usually have a range of input options and with a small breakout box (inputs on a cable that comes from the audio card up onto the desk). In a nutshell you can record several simultaneous tracks directly to the computer. Like a drumkit, and have 4 mics on their own tracks for mixing later. What I'm describing is like an audio interface. In this case you will not really need the mixer. On the other hand a mixer with USB or Firewire can also send simultaneous tracks to the computer and later be used for live playing.
Geez I hope I haven't confused to many people other than myself. LOL


----------

